# Falcon white or falcon Red???



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all I was going to try some falcon elastic but don't know whether to get the red or the white .was just wondering what everyone thinks of them both 🎯👍( I prefer a real easy draw like 👍 👌 like snipersling yellow 0.70 easy)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I asked from Greg (Falcon CEO), if there is any difference between colors and this is what he answered:"The draw ratio/pulling force is different for colors; for example pulling 50cm, then white and yellow are the same of 10pound force, red is 8pound force".


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> I asked from Greg (Falcon CEO), if there is any difference between colors and this is what he answered:"The draw ratio/pulling force is different for colors; for example pulling 50cm, then white and yellow are the same of 10pound force, red is 8pound force".


Yeah thanks 👍🎯 I already stitch ratio for them I just opinions from people who have used them 🙃. And a few guys that knows me and knows how I like my bands messaged me recommending I give falcon a miss 👎🎯


----------

